# ECIGSSA JHB VapeMeet - 3 Dec - Cloud Chasing Competition



## shaunnadan

*ECIGSSA Johannesburg Vape Meet 2016 Cloud Chasing Competition *
*Lets see those clouds !! * ​

Hey all you cloud blowers,

ECIGSSA will be hosting a *Cloud Chasing Competition* at the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on the 3rd December 2016 at NewsCafe Sandton (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30574/)

The Last Cloud Blowing contest was lots of fun and we are all excited to see the Cloud Chasing Champion title return to Johannesburg.

Please RSVP on the *blue button *below. (with a normal web browser - not Tapatalk)

*The prizes for this event are superb and a big thank you to the vendors that will be there on the day that have contributed.

1st Prize (sponsored by Vaperite and Vape King)*

*






Vapmod Spartan 300W TC Box mod
*





*Motley Brew juice hamper - 6 x 30ml bottles (one of each flavour of 3mg)*

*2nd Prize (sponsored by Vape Cartel)
*



*1 X 4Dude Hamper (1 of each of 4 flavours - 70ml each, 1 x Farkengudstuff Cap)*

*--- Rules ---*


Contestants will compete in back to back combat through a process of elimination.

You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries) *** if you wish to enter with a tank atty then you will be requested to empty your tank and FILL it with the comp juice.

Each Contestant will be given an unflavoured High VG blend (90% VG and 10% PG) to compete with. You will be requested to fire your atty before starting your round in front of the Judges.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide from the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud


If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again

Please guys, don't give the judges a hard time (Respect the decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.

We will be limiting RSVP entries on the list below to a total of 12 people. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please. Additional slots may be made available for those who would like to register on the day.

Those who would like to enter on the day of the meet need to register with @shaunnadan before 12h00. No late entries will be allowed.

The cloud blowing competition will take place at *2pm *on the day. Please be ready and on time.
*Please save the date and RSVP on the blue button below.

Have Fun and Let's see some big clouds people!




*

[RSVP=30578]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

arshad - 1 - _just for fun_
Forfcuksakes - 1
Rincewind - 1
Rob Fisher - 1 - _I think I should take you all on with a Serpent Mini 25! _
shaunnadan - 1 - _im Calling out @rob fisher !_

Total: 5

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great prizes for the cloud chasing !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Damn if only I had a power mod with a dripper lol, calling all entry level Kanga's to a cloud chasing tounry against me and my PICO MELO III


----------



## Stosta

MrDeedz said:


> Damn if only I had a power mod with a dripper lol, calling all entry level Kanga's to a cloud chasing tounry against me and my PICO MELO III


With only 4 people RSVP'd so far, you would still have a pretty decent chance with the Pico setup! Where are all the cloud-chasers?


----------



## MrDeedz

Stosta said:


> With only 4 people RSVP'd so far, you would still have a pretty decent chance with the Pico setup! Where are all the cloud-chasers?


prolly building and researching coil building to take on the veterans lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, I think people are scared to put their names down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Lol, I think people are scared to put their names down


I can get that, but for a shot at those prizes even I would give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

requested express delivery. so she should be here by saturday and Im def in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I can get that, but for a shot at those prizes even I would give it a go!



I'm testing a new coil on my Evod @Stosta !
Am using a special wire and making a very special build. Drilling out the holes for more airflow. 
Its going to be a one of a kind
Just need to see if I can get it working the way I want before I RSVP for the comp.
Sadly I am not eligible for prizes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I'm testing a new coil on my Evod @Stosta !
> Am using a special wire and making a very special build. Drilling out the holes for more airflow.
> Its going to be a one of a kind
> Just need to see if I can get it working the way I want before I RSVP for the comp.
> Sadly I am not eligible for prizes


Hahaha! @Silver , I look forward to seeing the results of this project  If you managed to get even close to first or second on an EVOD, the pride and boasting rights would be prize enough!


----------



## Kalashnikov

No Diy comps?


----------



## shaunnadan

Kalashnikov said:


> No Diy comps?


not at this meet unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

